
Show HN: CrowdWave gives your team its own free resume submission portal - andrewstuart
https://www.crowdwave.com
======
andrewstuart
Hi folks - I'm the author of CrowdWave. I'm a software developer who pays the
bills by doing recruitment for other companies and building my software
passion projects at the same time. I've been doing recruiting for 14 years and
I've been doing software development for more than 30 years.

So a few years ago a question popped into my head:

"Why isn't the most actively connected industry on earth - recruiting -
connected?"

And I don't mean via LinkedIn, which is really just a bunch of individual
connections, and not a social network of any extraordinary purpose.

Consider this - the lifeblood of the entire recruiting industry everywhere is
the resume. All day, every day resumes are being sent from individual job
seekers to recruiters and companies, and from recruiting agencies to employers
and HR departments. Why isn't THAT connected? There's a real business network
there, long lived business relationships, and it's all still being done via
email.

So I wondered what would happen if I gave free resume submission portals to
ALL teams at ALL companies.

And I wondered what would happen if all those recruiting portals were
connected into a social network that models the real world connections between
employers and recruiters.

That's the idea behind CrowdWave - to provide a simple and clean way to accept
resume submissions from direct applicants and recruiters, and to form a social
network that models the real world relationships of employers and recruiting
agencies.

So CrowdWave has one single purpose - handling of resume submissions, from
direct applicants to companies & agencies, from agencies to employers, and
from HR people to their hiring managers.

And given that there seem to be about 10 bazillion recruiting SAAS
applications out there, it is important to say what CrowdWave is NOT - because
CrowdWave is NOT yet another applicant tracking system.

What CrowdWave is NOT

It's NOT Yet Another Full Featured Recruiting Candidate Applicant Tracking
System.

It's NOT for attracting and sourcing candidates

It's NOT for posting ads to job boards

It's NOT for onboarding new employees

It's NOT for building a careers website

It's NOT for scheduling and managing interviews

It's NOT for parsing resumes

It's NOT for timesheets

It's NOT for contractor management

The business model is that CrowdWave is free, but data is retained for only 90
days. Surely most companies complete applicant assessment within 90 days?
Anyone wanting to save data long term can get a paid plan which is $30/month
for each month of data stored.

So, my question to you: does your team need its own portal for accepting
resume submissions?

If yes, then give CrowdWave a try!

It's brand spanking new and in beta right now so please give it a go let me
know any problems or issues at andrewbstuart@gmail.com

thanks!

Andrew Stuart

